# Listening to music and speaker



## Ryan_Smith (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey, I'm going to start off by saying I absolutely love this tablet _and_ WebOS so I'm hoping I'll be able to dual boot. Anyway, my question is, is anyone else experiencing this problem listening to music? When I plug in headphones, the sound comes out of the headphones good, but it also comes out of the speakers. It's incredibly annoying because the reason you wear headphones is so your music isn't played out loud in public. I looked in settings and there were no toggles for it. Thanks for reading.


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just tested on mine and can confirm I DO NOT have this issue. Sorry you are having issues, all I can suggest is reboot and see if the issue lingers, as well as trying another set of headphones.

Edit: I actually have updated to the 3.02, installed preware and a thing to make sound louder, i used the lite and don't recall specific name atm. So I didn't test "from stock". But as you are the first to have the problem that I have read, I think you are an isolated issue.


----------



## Ryan_Smith (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I thought I probably did have an isolated issue since I couldn't find the answer on google but thanks for confirming it.


----------



## lazarus2297 (Aug 28, 2011)

well i can confirm that it is not an isolated incident, as i noticed the same thing on mine when it was stock but since i have upgraded to 3.02 and installed preware (which may or may not have made a difference) the music only plays through headphones when they are connected, So maybe you should just upgrade to 3.02 and see if that fixes it..


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I am on 3.0.2 , w/ pre ware 33% louder lite and I have this issue. it happened while I plugged in my stereo while the music was already playing from the stock music app. Maybe playing music after connection could help it?? I'm nit in a position to test at present

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SynChronic (Aug 28, 2011)

I am on 3.0.2, have Preware but no louder modification and do not have this issue. I just tested what frankydroid had an issue with and music was transferred normally from the speakers to the headphones.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Ryan_Smith said:


> Hey, I'm going to start off by saying I absolutely love this tablet _and_ WebOS so I'm hoping I'll be able to dual boot. Anyway, my question is, is anyone else experiencing this problem listening to music? When I plug in headphones, the sound comes out of the headphones good, but it also comes out of the speakers. It's incredibly annoying because the reason you wear headphones is so your music isn't played out loud in public. I looked in settings and there were no toggles for it. Thanks for reading.


Who said you could duel boot?


----------



## hamwbone (Aug 21, 2011)

If it ends up not being a software issue you could try the ol' headphone jack/jack receptacle "sex"

I remember seeing a few phones on XDA having issues like this and it could be, more or less solved - let us sat bandaged by moving the jack in and out a bunch of times in rapid succession.

I am not kidding.


----------



## Meoshe (Aug 22, 2011)

My touchpad does this with my shuffle headphones but not with my old ipod headphones, only difference between the two is volume control on the newer ones.


----------



## Ryan_Smith (Aug 22, 2011)

hamwbone said:


> If it ends up not being a software issue you could try the ol' headphone jack/jack receptacle "sex"
> 
> I remember seeing a few phones on XDA having issues like this and it could be, more or less solved - let us sat bandaged by moving the jack in and out a bunch of times in rapid succession.
> 
> I am not kidding.


That sounds pretty crazy haha. I don't really want to risk breaking the jack so I'm going to do it pretty slow and light.


----------



## drt054 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am experiencing this now with the CyanogenMod 7.1 alpha installation. Getting sound through speakers and headphones.. any fixes?


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

This is a known issue. It is actually listed as Defect number 10 on the issues.


----------

